# Verizon DSl/ netgear wireless router problem



## spacekakes (Jul 25, 2005)

I have been using a netgear wireless router with verizon DSL without problems for a couple of years now. In the last week or so, I have run into a weird problem, however. If I connect to the DSL modem directly via ethernet cable, I can connect with no problems. If I instead hook up the wireless router I can no longer access the itnernet. The router claims to connect to the DSL fine, and I can connect to the router both wired and wireless. But when I do, there seem to be no nameservers available. I have not changed the settings on either the windows connection or the router, so I do not understand why one works and the other doesn't. I have also tried a new d-link router, but it also never connects so that I can see the internet. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

When you installed the new router did you power down the mode, 1st. If not, unplug the router and modem. Now plug in the modem, wait until all the normal lights come on, then plug in the router. Now see if it works. If not, check the settings and status in the router setup page.


----------



## cr14mson (Aug 23, 2005)

what type of modem do you have? try storing your username and password in your router then setting the modem to bridge mode (if you're using PPPoE)

if you're DHCP, use the setup that allows you to connect online. Once you have verified that you are connected, do an IPCONFIG /release, power down everything then bring the router into the setup

Good luck


----------

